
Making tech for local biz's to sell gift cards during Covid, need full stack dev - mikemccormick
We&#x27;re building coronacarecard.com, which will allow any local business affected by the coronavirus to accept gift cards and tips from loyal customers during the COVID-19 shut-down.<p>We have a bunch of resources behind us including some back end devs, designers, AWS credits, a bit of grant funding etc. We&#x27;re in need of one or two full stack engineers to help build out the MVP so we can ship and start supporting small businesses ASAP. Please be in touch if this is a project you&#x27;d be interested in helping out with.<p>michaelpatrickmcc@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
Mike
======
mealmart
Hi Mike,

I'm based in London. I'd love to help out. I had a similar idea I was mocking
up yesterday when my sister pointed me to your post. I'd be optimistic
alongside KPierce that there should be existing solutions that can be
leveraged to get something out faster. I'll shoot you an email.

------
kpierce
There are solutions out there already. It will take a lot of time to get POS
integration and work ou the bugs. I wouldn't reinvent the wheel.

~~~
mikemccormick
can you point me to what you think the best existing solution is? fwiw many
local businesses do not have a modern POS, so we need to build something that
doesn't rely on integrations.

~~~
kpierce
I googled searched 'egift card for small business owners'.
[https://giftcardsuite.com/blog/gift-card-suite-
faq](https://giftcardsuite.com/blog/gift-card-suite-faq)

Not to sound inconsiderate, but I would suggest writing a blog doing research
for people instead of making a tech solution. MVP can use existing tools. You
will find that a lot of these small businesses have Square or Toast at their
stores. Those are going to use a different service than the one I mentioned
above. Its always tempting to build but it could take weeks before you can
provide these small businesses with a tech solution and there might not be in
the infrastructure to help them use the gift cards.

------
nickwhitaker
This is going to be great

